# The Healing Power of Sound



## Ambrose (Jun 23, 2008)

Μιλώντας για ήχο, ένα μικρό (για λόγους κόπυράιτ) απόσπασμα από ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο:

"In 1974, Fabien Maman was working as a professional jazz musician. He noticed that certain musical keys had an energizing effect on both the musicians and the audience.

Fabien worked with the French physicist Joel Sternheimer. Sternheimer had discovered that elementary particles vibrate at frequencies in accordance with musical laws. They found that body tissue, organs and acupuncture meridians each have a musical note.

A few years later, Fabien met Hélène Grimal, a senior researcher at the National Centre for Scientific Research in Paris. They devoted a year-and-a-half to study the effects of sound on normal and malignant cells. Using drums, gongs, flutes, guitar, bass and a xylophone, they investigated the effects of sound on healthy blood cells, haemoglobin, and the ‘Hela’ cancer cell from the uterus.

They found that even at 30-40 decibels the sound always produced noticeable changes in the cells. As the sounds progressed up the musical scale there would be an ‘explosion’ of the cancer cells at a certain frequency as the sound travelled outward from the centre of the cell to its outer membrane. The experiment yielded the most dramatic results when the human voice was used."

http://www.simonheather.co.uk/pages/articles.html#two


----------



## curry (Jun 23, 2008)

Πριν από ένα-δύο χρόνια είχα μεταφράσει ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ που εξέταζε/παρουσίαζε την επίδραση των υπόηχων στον άνθρωπο και τη διέγερση κέντρων του εγκεφάλου που σχετίζονται με τον φόβο, τον φόβο που σε κάνει να παγώνεις αντί να τρέχεις μακριά από τον κίνδυνο - σημαντικό μειονέκτημα αν θέλεις να επιβιώσεις δηλαδή!
(και ιδίως αν τους υπόηχους τους εκπέμπει μια τίγρη που βρυχάται και σου κάτσει τέτοιο συναπάντημα!)
Από όσο ξέρω, γίνονται γενικά πολλές έρευνες για την επίδραση του ήχου στον άνθρωπο, αλλά και στα ζώα, σε πολλά επίπεδα, από τα πιο απλά ως τα πιο περίπλοκα ή πιο απίθανα. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση με τους υπόηχους ήταν πόσο μπορεί τελικά να μας επηρεάσει κάτι το οποίο ούτε καν ακούμε! Οι έρευνες βέβαια βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη και σε μάλλον εμβρυακό στάδιο.

edit: και ο σύνδεσμος από παλιότερη συνέντευξη της ερευνήτριας τη δουλειά της οποίας παρουσίαζε το ντοκιμαντέρ (Animal Planet ή Discovery ήταν).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 23, 2008)

Απίστευτο (ειδικά αυτό με την τίγρη)! 

Είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Αυτό που ανακάλυψα σχετικά πρόσφατα και που οι εταιρείες το ξέρουν είναι ότι ο ψηφιακός ήχος των CD και των MP3 κάνει κακό στο αυτί και το νευρικό σύστημα του ανθρώπου, γιατί "τρώει" τις ψηλότερες αρμονικές (ήχους μέσα στον ήχο) που βρίσκονται μέσα στη φύση ή τα ακουστικά όργανα (π.χ. βιολί, πιάνο, κιθάρα).

Στην αρχή τους "έφαγαν" αυτούς τους υπέρηχους (αν μπορούμε να τους πούμε έτσι), γιατί θεωρούσαν ότι το αυτί δεν τους ακούει και δεν έχουν και μεγάλη σημασία, γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να τους χωρέσουν στο CD.

Μετά, όταν ανακάλυψαν ότι αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο καλό (σχετίζεται και μ' ένα φαινόμενο που λέγεται digital fatigue), έβγαλαν και λάνσαραν τα Super Audio CD και τα DVD-A που διορθώνουν αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Απλά, το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα MP3 γίνονται όλο και πιο δημοφιλή, ενώ ένα κανονικό σύστημα SACD κοστίζει γύρω στις 3000 ευρώ μίνιμουμ, αυτή τη στιγμή. 

Στερνό μου βινύλιο να σ' είχα πρώτα...


----------



## curry (Jun 23, 2008)

Και σε συνέχεια με τους υπόηχους, υπάρχει κι άλλο κουλό: έχουν γίνει κάποιες έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι πολλά παραφυσικά φαινόμενα (π.χ. ανεξήγητοι τριγμοί -ως και ταρακουνήματα- επίπλων, τζαμιών κλπ που αποδίδονται σε φαντάσματα - λογικό ), οφείλονται στην επίδραση των υπόηχων στον χώρο - αλλά και στον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο, ως προς τη συναισθηματική πλευρά. 
Μάλιστα, στο Mary King's Cross στο Εδιμβούργο - που λέγεται ότι είναι ΤΟ στοιχειωμένο μέρος της Σκοτίας - έκαναν και πείραμα παρουσία κοινού - πράγματι διαπιστώθηκε ότι στα πιο "στοιχειωμένα σημεία" υπήρχαν υπόηχοι συγκεκριμένης συχνότητας. Εκεί, οι υπόηχοι δημιουργούνται με φυσικό τρόπο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, λόγω της κίνησης του αέρα στις υπόγειες στοές) και προκαλούν μεταξύ άλλων και ανεξήγητα δυσάρεστα συναισθήματα!


----------

